# Feather condition



## Reese (Oct 3, 2011)

So, I don't think I've properly introduced him here, but this is Genos!










When I got him from the store, I was told he was 4 months old and hand raised! He was the only one out of the four tiel babies running around that would jump on your hand when offered. So I brought the little bug home.

For the first month or so, he was very nervous and didn't know what to think of me. But eventually he came around and now he's the most clingy, attached little bird ever. He'd sit on my shoulder all day if I let him.

Still slowly getting him used to certain things (like veggies, cameras, computers, etc.) but with time, he'll be worry free. :')

He recently when through a rather large molt, and started growing in his new flight feathers. The problem is, they are quite ragged and he's already knocked out/removed three of them. The feathers he still currently has are also ragged.


















Could this perhaps be a nutritional thing (as he refuses to touch his veggies  ) or is he over preening? Could it be mites? 

Also, if any of those cockatiel gender experts are here. 
This is one of the tail feathers that he was in the middle of growing when it broke. He then chewed it off.










As you can see, it's still barred. Could this mean that he's actually a female?


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Wish I knew more about tiels, but I'm sorry to say that I don't. He, or she I guess, is just gorgeous!!!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a beauty! 

Unfortunately, my knowledge of cockatiels is about as extensive as that on nomadic Tibetan tribes--in other words, I know next to nothing about them :laugh: 

Thank you for sharing his/her picture, though, sounds like your new family member has settled in nicely


----------



## Reese (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you both! ^^ It's puzzling! Everyone elses feathers are growing in nicely, except poor Genos! XD

He just molted one of his old trimmed flight feathers a few moments ago. It appears just as ragged as the rest of his flights.










Hmmm :S


----------

